# what size cat to buy



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i am thinking of getting a cat and only a cat skid steer track machine i was wondering what size to get i was looking around and i am thinking a 277c or a 257b something in that area also price range area 20 ish any suggestions ?ussmileyflag


----------



## Greenmtboy (Jan 22, 2011)

What are you going to be using it for?


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

The biggest one you can afford and haul yourself.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We have a 277b has never had a problem with a 12' Daniels plow


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have a 267, same as a 277, the only issue I have is sometimes its too big to fit into peoples backyards. if you're getting into tight areas with a 277 you better be/have a good operator otherwise go with the 257.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

if you are going to be loading tandem dumps with it get the larger machine. the 257-259 is too small and will not lift high enough to get in the body.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i plow a condo so i cant wing anything behind cars etc i was thinking a 8 foot box for it .
there are 6 buildings all next to each other the parking lots are like 50 yards long . i am on the fence about getting a track machine or wheels any suggestions and yes i will be loading a truck every now and then ussmileyflag


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the track machines get better traction, and lower ground pressure, so they do not tear things up as much in wet or soft conditions. .


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

What's it going to do in the summer? If its going to.sit a lot get wheels. Track systems need to be run so they don't freeze up.


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

all good points here. also consider your tow vehicle capabilities. your trailer capabilities. over 10,000 lbs trailer weight, i believe you need a cdl. do you have a garage now. if you want to put it in there, check the height of the door. when buying my 247b, my tow vehicle was the deciding factor. i didnt want to have to buy another truck. now instead of spending 45,000 bucks on the machine, i would have had to spend 105,000 on the machine and a truck and a bigger trailer. just my opinion.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

harrison6jd;1599211 said:


> all good points here. also consider your tow vehicle capabilities. your trailer capabilities. over 10,000 lbs trailer weight, i believe you need a cdl. do you have a garage now. if you want to put it in there, check the height of the door. when buying my 247b, my tow vehicle was the deciding factor. i didnt want to have to buy another truck. now instead of spending 45,000 bucks on the machine, i would have had to spend 105,000 on the machine and a truck and a bigger trailer. just my opinion.


Leopard is my favorite big cat.

You do not need a CDL to haul a trailer over 10k.........


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

tjctransport;1598920 said:


> the track machines get better traction, and lower ground pressure, so they do not tear things up as much in wet or soft conditions. .


rubber trax that is . I had a sub show up with steel trax 3 yrs back and he re-designed the newly paved asphalt


----------



## harrison6jd (Oct 31, 2003)

2COR517;1599638 said:


> Leopard is my favorite big cat.
> 
> You do not need a CDL to haul a trailer over 10k.........


i know this topic has been here before and i am not stirring things up but i was under the impression if an f550 pulling a 10,000lb trailer would put you over 26,000lb CGVWR and requiring a cdl class c. i never seem to get the same answer when asking people who should know.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Spool it up;1599641 said:


> rubber trax that is . I had a sub show up with steel trax 3 yrs back and he re-designed the newly paved asphalt


true this!!!! Thumbs Up
i forgot all about those bolt on over the tires tracks!


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

tjctransport;1599784 said:


> true this!!!! Thumbs Up
> i forgot all about those bolt on over the tires tracks!


oh yea, he did a super job .
we were wondering how he cleaned 2-3'' snow pack from a 1 acre truck stop lot perty dang quik , but the customer :crying:cried about some simple scuffs on the new top .

saved on material big time but billed accordingly


----------



## schmol (Nov 30, 2008)

tjctransport;1597786 said:


> if you are going to be loading tandem dumps with it get the larger machine. the 257-259 is too small and will not lift high enough to get in the body.


I've got to disagree with this. We have had both a 257b2 and now a 257b3 and both load triaxle trucks very well.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

schmol;1600145 said:


> I've got to disagree with this. We have had both a 257b2 and now a 257b3 and both load triaxle trucks very well.


triaxles usually have lower sideboards than tandems due to the longer body. 
the 2012 259 B-3 loads the 05 T-800 kenworth with no problem, but you can only get the level bucket to the sideboards of mack tandems. to load the tandems we need to run the opposite side up on a pile, or ramp the loading side to clear the sideboards.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

i am mainly going to use it for plowing and rent it out to a friend of mine that is a contracter yes it will be indoors during the winter and summer. towing it i got a 2500 duramax should not be a problem 
do some of you guys think that a 277b or c is a little big or should i go with a 257 or something ? i obv would rather a bigger machine bigger is allways better i am not really worryied about getting it into ppls back yards. the real main reason for wanting a machine is over all life time this will last much longer then a truck


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

and also what type of track system should i go with


----------



## icudoucme (Dec 3, 2008)

bru z71;1600810 said:


> and also what type of track system should i go with


If you are plowing paved lots and driveways on level ground. Tires
if you will be going to be using it on stone/dirt lots with hilly or uneven terrain. Tracks

If you're using it mainly for plowing you should do what GreenMTboy did. Buy it with tires and get the VTS track system for the summer.

I have a MTL and love it, but it's slower then a wheeled machine(yes I have 2 speed) It's smoother and less rough then a wheeled machine, but if you're doing large lots get a wheeled machine you can get a much larger plow with a wheeled machine.

I hope this helps. Check out GreenMTboy post he has some great info and reviews of his system.

I would Go with the 277/272 series (the 7) indicates its an MTL Rubber boggies and ASV style tread if it ends with a 9 that indicates its an all steel undercarriage with alternating block tread. if it ends with a 2 it's a wheeled machine.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Go with a 282. Same size, I believe it has a little more power and you can load the big trucks if need be. You can tow it with a 3/4 ton but its really pushing the limits of the truck and you may need to register it combined so you have enough gvw.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

bru z71;1600649 said:


> i am mainly going to use it for plowing and rent it out to a friend of mine that is a contracter yes it will be indoors during the winter and summer. towing it i got a 2500 duramax should not be a problem
> do some of you guys think that a 277b or c is a little big or should i go with a 257 or something ? *i obv would rather a bigger machine bigger is allways better i am not really worryied about getting it into ppls back yards.* the real main reason for wanting a machine is over all life time this will last much longer then a truck


Depending on application it's pretty easy to get a skid steer that's to big. One of the farm's I help at had a 7810 Gehl that they just replaced with a V400. There's been plenty of times where the old 1845c or their CTL has to be used because the bigger machine just doesn't fit. In the right conditions the V400 is awesome, it's fast, it's lifting capacity is nuts for a skid steer and it would probably push a 12' box with ease, however for your average user it's not the right machine just because it's the biggest. Figure out what your going to be doing with it and size something appropriate.

For what your doing I'd probably go with something on tires. Unless your friend has to have tracks for his summer use it's just an extra expense you don't need.


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

thanks guys i will post a pic in like 6 months of something


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

harrison6jd;1599687 said:


> i know this topic has been here before and i am not stirring things up but i was under the impression if an f550 pulling a 10,000lb trailer would put you over 26,000lb CGVWR and requiring a cdl class c. i never seem to get the same answer when asking people who should know.


A 550 towing a 10k GVWR does NOT require a CDL.

When the CGVWR is over 26k as well as the trailer is over 10k GVWR then you'd need a class A.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1599638 said:


> Leopard is my favorite big cat.


I thought you preferred cougars. :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Cougars lol......

Leopards have a more opposable "thumb" which is why they are the best tree climbers. The fact they can carry an animal twice their own weight up a tree is mind numbing.

I saw a six wheel road tractor pulling a 12k or so dump trailer. Call me crazy, but wouldn't that qualify for a Class A road test?


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

2COR517;1603552 said:


> Cougars lol......
> 
> Leopards have a more opposable "thumb" which is why they are the best tree climbers. The fact they can carry an animal twice their own weight up a tree is mind numbing.
> 
> I saw a six wheel road tractor pulling a 12k or so dump trailer. Call me crazy, but wouldn't that qualify for a Class A road test?


That sure is and that sure would, napper.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Sounds like you need a machine with TIRES. You will be much happier!


----------



## CaptCaveman (Nov 26, 2009)

In the snow pushing a large lot...A 287b with a 10 or 12 foot box works great...think about what you are trying to accomplish and make a decision based on that.
The average life of an ASV undercarriage is 1000 hours...that being said it is about 8 grand to replace...keeping that in mind you will go through about 3 grand in tires between dirt and plowing...some get better and some get worse but in my experience you can always get 5 dollars an hour more work out of the track machine and no flat tires,
Next thing to consider is a 277b to a 287b....for the most part it is the same machine...but the 287b is a vertical lift machine(better for loading big truck) and the 277b is a radial lift...Radial lift means the higher you lift the load the closer to being over top of the machine and can not reach the center of a dump truck...the 287b lifts vertical like a forklift and loads a large truck more to the center.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

CaptCaveman;1611141 said:


> In the snow pushing a large lot...A 287b with a 10 or 12 foot box works great...think about what you are trying to accomplish and make a decision based on that.
> The average life of an ASV undercarriage is 1000 hours...that being said it is about 8 grand to replace...keeping that in mind you will go through about 3 grand in tires between dirt and plowing...some get better and some get worse but in my experience you can always get 5 dollars an hour more work out of the track machine and no flat tires,
> Next thing to consider is a 277b to a 287b....for the most part it is the same machine...but the 287b is a vertical lift machine(better for loading big truck) and the 277b is a radial lift...Radial lift means the higher you lift the load the closer to being over top of the machine and can not reach the center of a dump truck...the 287b lifts vertical like a forklift and loads a large truck more to the center.


You experience must be derived from buying the cheapest possible tires available and replacing them as soon as the nubs are wore off. My experience is on the extreme opposite end of the spectrum. I put $1500 worth of tires on my machine this fall, to replace the last exact set of tires that had 1500 hours on them. The math is pretty simple, and it's clear to me that tracks are no bargain when it comes to plowing snow.........


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

bru z71;1600649 said:


> i am mainly going to use it for plowing and rent it out to a friend of mine that is a contracter yes it will be indoors during the winter and summer. towing it i got a 2500 duramax should not be a problem
> do some of you guys think that a 277b or c is a little big or should i go with a 257 or something ? i obv would rather a bigger machine bigger is allways better i am not really worryied about getting it into ppls back yards. the real main reason for wanting a machine is over all life time this will last much longer then a truck


Why spend extra money when you don't need to if your just really worried about plowing snow. A rubber tire is the most economical choice.

We run over a 100 252's, they push a 10 foot box all day long.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Cat 930H High Lift


----------



## bru z71 (May 10, 2009)

so I went all out and bought a 2000 cat backhoe 416 c with 3200 hours no leaks ussmileyflag payed 22 for it thought I did good with the price


----------

